# Tips on Landing the Big Ones



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Whenever I have a good fish on, I almost always lose it before getting it all the way in. Over the last couple of weeks, I've lost multiple fish I'd estimate in the 16"-18" range. 

I keep my rod tip up, the line tight, the drag lose enough to let them run but tight enough to control them if I need to (I use my reel instead of stripping line). I usually have them on long enough to get them moderately close and see them rolling and fighting in the water, then the line goes slack or the fly pops out of the water. I've also had a few break the line. 

So what am I doing wrong? Any tips? I seem to do just fine with the 8"-12" fish.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

How old is your line? What pound test? Sounds to me like you're doing things right...

Never give 'em any slack.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Ya, sounds like you are doing everything right. What kind off water are they in (swift or calm)?

What brand tippet are you using?


----------



## paraAdams (Apr 1, 2008)

It does sound like it could be equipment relates, especially if the line breaks. If the knots come undone, then you may need to make sure you are using the right knot. Here's an important one:






(I tried to embed the video, but it wouldn't work.)

Also, slack line is the cardinal sin when fly fishing. You need to be light on your toes and get ready to quickly move backward if the fish comes running right at you. Most times the fish can swim right at you faster than you can reel.

Good luck, keep tryin'!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

A little more information is needed. Are you talking about still water or streams. Techniques are often different. Without the additional information it is strictly speculation/WAG. But you did mention that you sometimes break off and that you do fine on smaller fish (when less pressure is needed to land the fish). This SUGGESTS that maybe a little too much force might be applied. Particularly when fly fishing and particularly when fishing with very small flys, if the fish is hooked in a soft part of the fishes mouth ( and most trout have a very soft mouths) the hook can simply pull out of the flesh if too much pressure is applied. If you are planning on releasing the fish, it is a good practice to not play them all the way out but when you hook that big one, sometimes there is no other way. You might try to set your drag even looser and if you need to apply a little more pressure at times you can allways "palm" the spool of the reel to add additiional drag, then be a little more patient and use a little more finess. When you finally get your big fish landed make sure you revive it well before release. Then after all is said and done, NOT EVERY FISHERMAN LANDS EVERY FISH! This is a fact of life. My 2 cents.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I usually have them on long enough to get them moderately close and see them rolling and fighting in the water, then the line goes slack or the fly pops out of the water.


I had a friend that had this exact same problem with bigger fish. The smaller fish were no problem but with the biguns he'd lose more than he'd land. If they're staying on for a while and then coming off, either by hook pullout or breaking your leader, I'd second what Campfire said. My friend's problem was that when the fish got closer to him he kept his rod high but it was doubled over and couldn't absorb the shock of a big fish that wasn't quite ready to come in. If you have *too much* flex in your rod try backing off the drag even more or, as has been mentioned, move in the river to take some of that pressure off so your rod has some wiggle room.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help you guys. 

All of my fishing is done small to mid size rivers and streams. Heavy current claims the occasional fish, but I don't think that is my main problem. 

I think I may be trying to force them in too quickly. I try to avoid playing them to the point of exhaustion, but maybe a little more finesse and time is needed. I also thinking I may be using too much force. One large fish that I lost on the Middle Provo left what looked like a small piece of fish lip on the hook. 

For what it's worth, I use a 7 1/2 foot 4x Rio leader and 5x Umpqua tippet. 

I'll use the advice you folks have given and hopefully have something to report in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

A little late to the party, but what they heck...

When I'm on small water in particular, I take a couple seconds to look around the specific hole or lie, and ask, "If I hook into something big, where will the fish run to try to snap me off? Will he go up or downstream? Will he go deep into a hole? Are there rocks/logs tha the can free himself under?" and other similar questions, and devise a strategy to prevent him from reaching his sanctuary. That may be leaning into him if you have the pound test and supple enough rod to absorb his power, or moving a few feet up or down to change the angle of the fight, or moving a lot downstream, giving him his run until you tire him out or you find a suitable place to play him. Just some thoughts.


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> For what it's worth, I use a 7 1/2 foot 4x *Rio* leader and 5x *Umpqua* tippet.


Different brands/makes of leader/tippett have different characteristics such as softness, stretch, etc.
Through years of experience, I have become a DEVOUT believer that you should match your brand/make of tippet to the same brand/make of leader you are using. 
You will find that it will GREATLY reduce the breakage/slippage of the knot from leader to tippet.
Also, realize that as you bring the "big one" in closer to you, there is less fly line/leader/tippet to absorb the fight. The drag on your reel will also tighten as there is more line brought back onto the reel (this "tightening" is reduced tremendously with a true large arbor reel). These will lead to excess force on the fish resulting in breakage/pull out.
I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Get the fish in as fast as gear/fish/conditions allow, the longer you have the fish on the more chances for a failure in equipment or having the fish come off. Use the heaviest line possible, and avoid tiny flies when possible. Avoid using streamers with long hook shanks. Know how to use different angles of pressure against the fish. Use a net. And as already mentioned, know your surroundings, i.e. snags, rapids, deep pools, open banks etc.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry, for the delay but I have been out of town. If you are fishing streams it is a different story than fishing still water. Holding the rod tip up gives you the shock absorbing action of the rod but in a stream, in stead of always holding your rod tip up sometimes it is best to hold it low to the water and to the side to "steer" the fish into water or current that is to your advantage rather than his. Also by putting a little side pressure you can frequently "turn" the fish. When a fish is facing away from you he as all the advantage of his strength and mobility in the water. If the fish is facing you, you have the advantage and he is at a disadvantage. So you might try holding the rod low and to the side a little more. Good luck.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I was finally able to land a nice fish (about a 20" rainbow) on the Henry's Fork a couple of weeks ago. I think my previous problems were due to equipment issues. I was using my brother-in-law's setup when I hooked and landed this fish. He said the reel I have been using has a crappy drag. He was kind enough to give me one of his old reels that has a better drag. I am anxious to try it out.  
[attachment=0:ickzrecj]HF Bow.jpg[/attachment:ickzrecj]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great fish beautify scenery and a tough river to fish what else could you want out of life? Nice work!


----------



## cosmo71 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice job AF CYN. That bad boy even has the kype thing going on.


----------



## lost510 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice bow, old tippet is another killer that is often times overlooked. That stuff when repeatedly exposed to the wrong weather conditions, or sunlight can becaome extremely brittle. Or, if it sits on a shelf at a shop for 6 months, then you buy it and have it for a couple, and its past its prime. If you notice many of the decent size fish you hook break off, definitely get new tippet.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Great suggestions by all!

I'd add never let the fish get below you on moving water. Keeping the 'tip up' is not always a good thing try using 30 degree side pressure on larger fish.

I managed to land a legit 10lb bow on a size 20 using 7x. I've lost 1lb fish on size 12 parachute Adams using 4x......Luck is the biggest factor ; )


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

My two cents. Those bigger fish can be smarter, have been caught before, and are conditioned to snap the line when they get sick of fighting (especially at a place like the Provo). I once had a huge rainbow on at the Provo that was probably the biggest fish I have ever hooked. He basically just sat at the bottom and didn't fight. About twenty minutes later, he got sick of it, came to the surface, whipped his head in a deliberate motion and snapped the line.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A bigger net helped me:


----------



## FishOn! (Jan 21, 2008)

I second all the advice that has been given. One thing mentioned that I thought of too was never let the fish get downstream of you, and if he does go after him. Many years back when I was less experienced I lost a big fish by not following him down river. I was watching a fly fishing program fairly recently on TV and got so frustrated as this guy let a large brown get downstream of him. He was standing there trying to fight the fish against the current and I already knew what was going to happen and it did...it popped off and he was extremely upset at what could have been. I was sitting there thinking, "Duh, you gotta go after fish that get downstream of you". Smaller fish don't matter as much. Also referred to was tippet size. You can usually get away with 4X tippet while nymphing if there is a fair amount of current/disturbance and/or the water is not crystal clear. I usually fish 4X instead of 5X with good results and you can put a little more pressure on them without worrying too much about a random head shake at the net or unexpected run breaking them off.


----------

